# Herr der Ringe Online: Wer spielts?



## Atosch (5. Mai 2008)

So ich wollte auch mal schaun wer außer mir noch HDRO zockt.Ich bin momentan ein Stufe 13 Waffenmeister Beruf: Kesselflickerauf dem Server Vanyar.Meine Sippe ist Elronds Rat


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

ich zock auch Hdro, ich habn haupti lvl 15, n waffi lvl 12 undn wächter lvl 13 alle aufm Server Vanyar. Gilde leider keine.


----------



## Atosch (12. August 2008)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

12345


----------



## Atosch (12. August 2008)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Aktualisierung:
St 42 Waffenmeister
St 18 Jägerin

Gibt es hier wirklich sonst keine Lotro Zocker ????

Dann probiert es mal aus !!!!!!!


----------



## Tremendous (19. August 2008)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Ich spiele seit der Beta LotRo


----------



## Ami1000 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Ich habe LotR vor ein paar Tagen gekauft als Anniversary Ed. mit den allen erweiterungen bis Buch 13 und muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin.
Gefällt mir absolut
Hab gerade einen Mensch Kundiger stufe 10
Bin nicht richtig zum spielen gekommen wegen arbeit/studium
Spiele im Morthrond


----------



## Ami1000 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Schaut überhaupt jemand hier rein????


----------



## s0nny-black1 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

moin moin .
jo ich spiele hdro auch . finde es ziemlich geil , da ich auf rollenspiele stehe und da mich das hdr zenario interresiert . leider finde ich den anteil an quests wo man auf gruppen angewiesen ist etwas zu hoch . ( habe öfters mal  schwierigkeiten gruppen für meine quests zu finde , vor allem jetzt , wos das add on gibt )
würde es aber auf jeden fall weiter empfehlen .
spiele nen 50 er hm ( Lulf ) auf dem server Morthond. 
vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## Metschke9949 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Hy ich spiele auch hdro,
Habe en Waffenmeister stuffe 37, hab eine eigene Sippe mit 33 member auf dem server Maiar.
Wer es auch spielt und lust auf ne nette hilfsbereite Sippe hat schreibt.
Gruß Metschke ( Spielname: Feridas)
Achja wir heissen Van Dales.


----------



## Atosch (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Sonst keiner mehr? 
Jetzt nach Moria und dem PCGH Foren zusammenschluss sind doch bestimmt eineiger Lotros Dazugekommen.


----------



## hallihalli92 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Spiel es auch. Bin Level 19 mit meinem Waffenmeister und bin auf der Welt Morthrond unterwegs.


----------



## Pommes (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Ich habe es mal gespielt. Aber seit denn Anfängen von Moria ist es überhaupt nicht mehr mein Fall


----------



## Benni89 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Ich hatte vor einem Jahr HdRO gespielt. Waffenmeister lvl 50 Rang 5 Waffenbauer-Großmeister. Wollte eigentlich wieder anfangen, bloß bin ich momentan zu beschäftigt.


----------



## Siffer81 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Hab nach langer Zeit mein HdRO Acc auch wieder aktiviert da ich mit WoW aufhöhren werde, hab einen lvl 11 Runenbewahrer und einen lvl 35 Waffenmeister auf dem Realm Morthond.

Greetz


----------



## Benni89 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Ich hab da gleich mal ne Frage. Wenn man seinen Account für längere Zeit nicht anrührt, bleibt dann der Charakter erhalten oder wird der gelöscht? Ich hatte mal gehört dass Charakter unter einem bestimmten LvL minimum schon nach einem Monat gelöscht werden, wenn das so ist, wie verhält es sich dann mit einem 50er?


----------



## Pommes (13. April 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Also mein Char ist noch da. In meiner Sippe habe ich kurz vor meinem Stop auch mal herumgefragt und da sagte einer, seiner wäre auch nach 9 Monaten noch da gewesen. Mein Gold hab ich einfach behalten. Die werden eigentlich nicht automatisch gelöscht, weil es ja auch Lifetime-Abos gibt.


----------



## Benni89 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Gott sei dank. Sonst wären wohl 3Monate meines Lebens umsonst gewesen.


----------



## Pommes (14. April 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Hast du denn ein Lifetime?


----------



## Benni89 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

ne sonst hätte ich ja nicht solange pause gemacht. Ich hatte mir immer Aktivierungscodes gekauft.


----------



## Jared566 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Ich spiel auch Hdro  

53er Wächter auf dem Server Morthond (oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird ^^)

Hab auch eine eigene Sippe dort, also wer interesse hat...


----------



## titan86 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Hi Leute, 
ich spiel Hdro auch schon seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren. Ich spiel aud dem Server Vanyar und han nen 60er Barden (Nedoc) und nen 60er Waffenmeister (Thraxim).
Wer noch ne lustige und hilfsbereite Sippe sucht darf mich gern mal anschreiben.

Viel Spaß noch in Mittelerde


----------



## Siffer81 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Hey, nach dem ich vor etwa 3 monaten mit WoW aufgehört habe zock ich nun auch HdRO, hab einen Zwerg Runenbewahrer lvl 39 (steigend^^) auf der server Morthond, der heisst Promillus


----------



## Noevil (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Herr der Ringe Online Wer spielts*

Habs mal angetestet wurde mir nach 2 tagen langweilig^^


----------



## Nialathak (2. September 2009)

also ich spiel es seit der beta und kann mich nicht beklagen! spiele aber nebenbei noch ca 2-3 andere weniger zeitintensive games da hdro doch manchmal ein wenig zäh sein kann wenn grad in der sippe oder so nicht viel los ist!

denke mal das ich mit diablo3 aber weniger zocken werde...


----------



## mercenary (9. September 2009)

HdRO ist ansich ganz lustig aber das PvP System finde ich mal grotten schlecht


----------



## Spider01 (13. Dezember 2010)

Bin " Neu" im Forum und bin über diesen alten Thread gestolpert...

Spiele seit der Beta LotRO auf dem Server Belegaer und habe eine eigene
Sippe dort.


----------



## herethic (27. Dezember 2010)

Habt ihr zurZeit auch Probleme euch einzulogen?


----------



## deliveli1973 (29. Dezember 2010)

also ich habe das schon probiert und muss sagen ist echt cool mi der besten grafik sieht die welt echt schick aus


----------



## AlterKadaver (31. Dezember 2010)

Werde es mir als alter Runes of Magic - Zocker jetzt auch mal zu Gemüte führen 

Einziges Problem bis jetzt: der Updater lädt meist mit nur ca. 60 kb/s (bei DSL 16.000)... ziemlich uncool


----------



## Bin2good (7. Januar 2011)

Spiele Lotro sporadisch seit der Beta.


----------



## Juarez91 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel jetzt auch seit ca. 2 Monaten. Bin auf dem Server Anduin unterwegs.

65er Hüter
65er Runenbewahrer
65er Hauptmann
50er Barde
21er Waffenmeister

Ne Sippe ist auch vorhanden. 

Absolut klasse das spiel, kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. Februar 2011)

Im Urlaub habe ich auch mit HDRO begonnen, ist ja imzwischen free to play. 
Ich bin auf dem Server Anduin und bin seit gestern lvl 30 Kundiger. Ohne Sippe.

In WOW, ja das spielte ich auch mal, war ich Magier, und in HDRO wollte ich was ähnliches haben. Da der Runenbewahrer Geld kostet, blieb nur der Kundige übrig.


----------

